# Parent Visa 143 path (600 -> BVB -> 143)



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi experts,

I am planning to apply for Contributory Parent Visa for my mother (61 years old).
I have a few questions:
1. Can I first apply for Visitor Visa 600 (3 or 6 months validity so that she doesn't get 8503 and 8558 conditions on her visitor visa), let her come to Australia and then apply for Visa 143 while onshore?
2. Will she be granted a Bridging Visa B (BVB) immediately after applying for Visa 143? (So that she can continue to stay in Australia)
3. Will she also be eligible to apply for Medicare while on BVB?
4. Total cost would be $47825 as per the website (in 2 installments). Are there any other costs?

Appreciate your response.
Regards,
Prasanna


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I am planning to apply for Contributory Parent Visa for my mother (61 years old).
> I have a few questions:
> ...


1. There is negligible chance that she will be issued a visa without these conditions. You can try
2. Bridging visa is issued under very limited circumstances and I doubt she would qualify 
*Yes*, if you are in Australia and you or your family member hold a 173 visa, or you held a Tourist visa (subclass 676) or a Visitor visa (subclass 600) through ministerial intervention, you are entitled to a bridging visa while you 143 application is being processed.
3. If she gets a bridging visa, she can 
4. This is only the 2nd part of the fees. The first part is 4000AUD or so
Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

NB said:


> 1. There is negligible chance that she will be issued a visa without these conditions. You can try
> 2. Bridging visa is issued under very limited circumstances and I doubt she would qualify
> *Yes*, if you are in Australia and you or your family member hold a 173 visa, or you held a Tourist visa (subclass 676) or a Visitor visa (subclass 600) through ministerial intervention, you are entitled to a bridging visa while you 143 application is being processed.
> 3. If she gets a bridging visa, she can
> ...


Hi NB,

Thanks for your response.

1. I heard that normally if the visitor visa is for 12 months continuous stay, then these conditions will be applied, but not if we only ask for 3 or 6 months continuous stay. Let me try and hope for the best.
2. If they don't give a bridging Visa when we apply for the expensive parent visas, then I doubt if many people would apply. Usually those who apply this want their parents to always stay with them.
If applying for 173 gives Bridging Visa, then I will go with 600 -> BVB -> 173 -> BVB -> 143
4. $47825 is the total. 1st installment is $4225 and 2nd installment is $43600.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> ...


I don't think Bridging Visa would be granted for 143 visa application. Hope someone with more experience replies.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

This is what the 143 visa page says under "step-by-step" -> "After you apply"


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

prasannakp84 said:


> This is what the 143 visa page says under "step-by-step" -> "After you apply"
> View attachment 100549


I doubt this is the case. Visa 143 (with an adult child as PR/citizen) takes 6-8 years to process and the initial waiting time to get in the queue has raised to 2 years. Once you lodge the paper files to the office you would only get an acknowledgement email saying they have received it two weeks after! In that case, how can you get a bridging visa? And how can you get a bridging visa while not even be in the queue? Also it is more bizarre if you think about the Medicare. How can you just get access to Medicare during this 6-8 year or even longer period of time before paying 50K? If it is that easy everyone's parents could rush to Australia and use Medicare. So I would suggest you consult with MARA agent experienced in parent visa first. Things may be different if your parents apply for 173 first or apply as retirees. 

Also the 2nd lodgement of application fee is $47825 for one parent. Also there has to be a sponsor which is usually you and you have to pass the test of assurance of support.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

JennyWang said:


> I doubt this is the case. Visa 143 (with an adult child as PR/citizen) takes 6-8 years to process and the initial waiting time to get in the queue has raised to 2 years. Once you lodge the paper files to the office you would only get an acknowledgement email saying they have received it two weeks after! In that case, how can you get a bridging visa? And how can you get a bridging visa while not even be in the queue? Also it is more bizarre if you think about the Medicare. How can you just get access to Medicare during this 6-8 year or even longer period of time before paying 50K? If it is that easy everyone's parents could rush to Australia and use Medicare. So I would suggest you consult with MARA agent experienced in parent visa first. Things may be different if your parents apply for 173 first or apply as retirees.
> 
> Also the 2nd lodgement of application fee is $47825 for one parent. Also there has to be a sponsor which is usually you and you have to pass the test of assurance of support.


Hi Jenny. Thanks for your response.
I am aware of the total fees (close to 60k for one parent including the refundable bond of 10k). Assurance of support test should not be a proble.
I will check the 600-173-143 route if that helps get the bridging visa and medicare for my mother.


----------



## software_asp (Apr 25, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi Jenny. Thanks for your response.
> I am aware of the total fees (close to 60k for one parent including the refundable bond of 10k). Assurance of support test should not be a proble.
> I will check the 600-173-143 route if that helps get the bridging visa and medicare for my mother.


hi.

i am in same situation as yours.
is it possible to get BVB after applying for 143 while holding 173 ?
thanks


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

I am still in process of applying 600 visa. Will then apply for 173 when she is here, and hope to get a BVB.


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

prasannakp84 said:


> I am still in process of applying 600 visa. Will then apply for 173 when she is here, and hope to get a BVB.


Hi Prasanna

please keep us posted. My parents got 600 without no further stay. I am also planning for them to apply for 864 aged contributory. Only concern is the bridging visa. When they will get the BV and it will activate after their current visa expires. 

Regards


----------



## frenz17 (Mar 9, 2015)

prasannakp84 said:


> I am still in process of applying 600 visa. Will then apply for 173 when she is here, and hope to get a BVB.



Hey mate

Keen to know if you were able to get the 600 visa without the 'No further stay' condition?


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

frenz17 said:


> Hey mate
> 
> Keen to know if you were able to get the 600 visa without the 'No further stay' condition?


Hi @frenz17 I got 600 visa for my Mom without the "No further stay" condition. Planning to now directly apply for Visa 143.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi @frenz17 I got 600 visa for my Mom without the "No further stay" condition. Planning to now directly apply for Visa 143.


Any advantage in applying onshore?
Cheers


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

NB said:


> Any advantage in applying onshore?
> Cheers


I don't think there are any.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

The 143 visa page says documents need to be certified. I need to get some documents from my Sister who lives in the USA as part of Balance of Family documents. Does she need to notarise the documents and send them to me by post?


----------



## Abhishek 1985 (3 mo ago)

prasannakp84 said:


> Hi @frenz17 I got 600 visa for my Mom without the "No further stay" condition. Planning to now directly apply for Visa 143.


 Hi prasanna I'm on the same boat as you. My mother has a 3 year tourist visa granted in 2022 without condition "no further stay" which is great. I'm planning to keep her with me permanently. Any idea as to which visa will give her medicare access. I'm happy to apply for 143 if this will giver her access to medicare. Please advice if you have been successful in getting medicare access and how? P.s. I have been citizen since 2014.


----------



## RDStranger (Oct 31, 2021)

Abhishek 1985 said:


> Hi prasanna I'm on the same boat as you. My mother has a 3 year tourist visa granted in 2022 without condition "no further stay" which is great. I'm planning to keep her with me permanently. Any idea as to which visa will give her medicare access. I'm happy to apply for 143 if this will giver her access to medicare. Please advice if you have been successful in getting medicare access and how? P.s. I have been citizen since 2014.


Yes Medicare can be applied for once visa is granted



https://www.servicesaustralia.gov.au/enrolling-medicare-if-youre-australian-permanent-resident?context=60092


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhishek 1985 said:


> Hi prasanna I'm on the same boat as you. My mother has a 3 year tourist visa granted in 2022 without condition "no further stay" which is great. I'm planning to keep her with me permanently. Any idea as to which visa will give her medicare access. I'm happy to apply for 143 if this will giver her access to medicare. Please advice if you have been successful in getting medicare access and how? P.s. I have been citizen since 2014.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhishek 1985 said:


> Hi prasanna I'm on the same boat as you. My mother has a 3 year tourist visa granted in 2022 without condition "no further stay" which is great. I'm planning to keep her with me permanently. Any idea as to which visa will give her medicare access. I'm happy to apply for 143 if this will giver her access to medicare. Please advice if you have been successful in getting medicare access and how? P.s. I have been citizen since 2014.


There is a 5-6 years delay in grant of 143
She will not get Medicare till the grant even if she applies onshore
I hope you are aware of that
Cheers


----------



## alexsabo (3 mo ago)

Hi there,

I'm a 190 PR (since Mar 2020) in Adelaide, working for Government. I have two siblings, and my sister has recently become an Australian PR. I want to apply for following visas for my parents in Iran (with sufficient funds, Dad: 70 ys, anaesthetist, Mum: 68 ys, English teacher):
1. visa 173 and after granted, apply for visa 143 or 864 in Australia
or
2. apply for visa 143 and 870 after that to stay in Australia in meanwhile,
to result in their fastest PR.
and I have the following questions:
1. Your opinion about this or best strategy for fastest PR result
2. How you can help us with that and how much will that cost

Please let me know if I can help with anything.

Kind Regards,
Alex


----------



## Giselle98 (3 mo ago)

Abhishek 1985 said:


> Hi prasanna I'm on the same boat as you. My mother has a 3 year tourist visa granted in 2022 without condition "no further stay" which is great. I'm planning to keep her with me permanently. Any idea as to which visa will give her medicare access. I'm happy to apply for 143 if this will giver her access to medicare. Please advice if you have been successful in getting medicare access and how? P.s. I have been citizen since 2014.


Hi Abhishek, I am wondering for your tourist visa 600, does that mean your mother can stay here for 3 years continuously? Or is it 12 months for each visit? Thanks!


----------



## Artsoul (2 mo ago)

Hi
I am applying first time for my parents; I am Permanent resident here. Can anyone help me to following questions
1. Under 600 subclass which steam should i apply? Family sponsored or Tourist one.
2. As they both are in retirements and not much any savings is that will be, ok? They can show property papers only.
3. Can I show my pay slip to cover their expenses?

thank you in advanced.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Artsoul said:


> Hi
> I am applying first time for my parents; I am Permanent resident here. Can anyone help me to following questions
> 1. Under 600 subclass which steam should i apply? Family sponsored or Tourist one.
> 2. As they both are in retirements and not much any savings is that will be, ok? They can show property papers only.
> ...


What period visa are you looking for ?
If they want to visit beyond 3 months , then family sponsored is ideal
Cheers


----------



## Artsoul (2 mo ago)

NB said:


> What period visa are you looking for ?
> If they want to visit beyond 3 months , then family sponsored is ideal
> Cheers


Thank you for your reply, i want to apply for 6 months


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

prasannakp84 said:


> The 143 visa page says documents need to be certified. I need to get some documents from my Sister who lives in the USA as part of Balance of Family documents. Does she need to notarise the documents and send them to me by post?


Hi Prasanna,

My parents have also for 600 visa without any condition.
I am also planning to follow your route of applying visa 143.
Could you please share if you have been successful in your journey for 143 application. 


Thanks,
Ankur


----------

